# Thermaltake Bigwater 760i



## t_ski (Sep 11, 2007)

Thermaltake's new BigWater 760i watercooling kit is an affordable and compact solution to users who are are afraid of the cost or the complexity of a full kit. It is easy to install, so even less experienced people can get their feet wet with watercooling.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 25, 2007)

Excellent review as always tski. I love the price and performance of this, but for some reason, my load on my koolance is about 20 degrees less than what you all show :-/. Anyways, for 100 bucks, its an awesome Cpu cooler.


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice Pics T ... good job


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2007)

That's the Koolance Exos in your system specs, right?  That's a triple rad IIRC and you're running it on an AMD chip, so you should be getting much better performance.  The Bigwater 760i only has a single 120mm rad, plus room temps for my test setup run at about 25 degrees C.  Add to that how much hotter the Intels run when you OC them, and there's a huge difference.


----------



## freaksavior (Sep 25, 2007)

my air setup gets that good cooling. nice review though!


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 25, 2007)

Great review.  For the money, it looks like a great "entry" level watercooling setup.

I love the quick-connect couplings... I put them in my koolance rig.  Like you point out, gotta be careful with any fluid left in them when disconnecting but for upgrades and cleaning, they are so worth it.  Slightly OT - If anyone is interested in them - look here: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/category.asp?catalog_name=USPlastic&category_name=6917&Page=1

This is what I got:






Cons are:  A little pricey, impinge flow slightly.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 25, 2007)

Good review and nice pics (although one more would be needed for under the radiator to show space between it and bottom)

One problem I see in there, that the radiator pushes all hot air behind the reservoir and in to the case. Wouldn't that heat the water over ambient over time?

Other problem would be, that I have 2 DVD drives, so there wouldn't be that much room under the radiator for hot air to escape. Is it designed so that it doesn't need the extra room? Sure you could put it in the lowest 2 spots (on mid tower), but then it would be pushing the hot air to HDDs and mixing with the intake air.

Did you measure how much the ambient temperature rose? Maybe less than with intel boxed cooler, after all the radiator can't be hotter than water and that can't be as hot as the CPU ?)  But nice watercoolerthingy!

Also how much extra coolant were there and how long would it last? And could the block be used as a GPU block, or is it so wide that mounting holes get covered?

If I were to go water and wouldn't have just got Ultima-90, this would be a high contender, as I have no 12cm system fan place in case, like some of these use. Good price, easy installation and with a proper fan still ok performance and quiet operation?

Question time with OnBoard


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2007)

I would have to double check, but IIRC there is about a half inch or so below the rad to the bottom of the unit.  This forces air out toward the back of the unit and it does flow into the case.  The internal case temperature can rise if the hot air is not exhausted properly, however that is the case with any kind of cooling.  For the location in the case, you should do your best to install the 760i in the second or third bay from the top in your mid-tower to make sure the air bubbles will rise up to the unit and not get trapped in the block.

As for how much coolant was left, out of the 500cc bottle I had about one third of it left.  I would not recommend using the included block for a graphics card, unless you are very handy at modding and can come up with an appropriate mounting system.  The one included will work only for CPUs and not graphics cards.  However, as stated in the review, there are separate graphics card kits that can be purchased and added to the Bigwater 760i.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice, I may just pick one of these bad boys up. Quick question though, how were you checking the CPU temperature? Were you using TAT?


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 26, 2007)

t_ski said:


> I would have to double check, but IIRC there is about a half inch or so below the rad to the bottom of the unit.  This forces air out toward the back of the unit and it does flow into the case.  The internal case temperature can rise if the hot air is not exhausted properly, however that is the case with any kind of cooling.  For the location in the case, you should do your best to install the 760i in the second or third bay from the top in your mid-tower to make sure the air bubbles will rise up to the unit and not get trapped in the block.
> 
> As for how much coolant was left, out of the 500cc bottle I had about one third of it left.  I would not recommend using the included block for a graphics card, unless you are very handy at modding and can come up with an appropriate mounting system.  The one included will work only for CPUs and not graphics cards.  However, as stated in the review, there are separate graphics card kits that can be purchased and added to the Bigwater 760i.



Forgot that there is no CPU cooler in to get that hot air, just PSU and exhaust fan and PSU already gets hot air from most air coolings  In the top spot with a DVD drive under, the air would be channeled out to middle of the case and I have a 80cm output fan on top of case, so it'd be kinda perfect. Would be really tempted to buy & try if not already a new CPU cooler.

Not much coolant left, but should do for the first refill. That UV-reactive coolant bottle is 25€ here, so it gets expensive to use if you need to be refilling constantly. Still a cheap way to get started and there seems to be cheaper fluids too, like 10€ for 2L UVgreen (don't just know are the corrosion proofed).


----------



## sinner33 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm getting one of these for my new system. I think I'll replace the loud stock fan on the 760i with an arctic cooling PWM which has 4 pin connector. This should in theory work right? 

Also I was wondering if those temps were true? If so, this setup would only cool as well as my old Zalman 9700NT. Wondering if it would be any quieter than the 9700 though. If not, air cooling would be the way to go.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 26, 2007)

JC316 said:


> Nice, I may just pick one of these bad boys up. Quick question though, how were you checking the CPU temperature? Were you using TAT?



Ordinarily I would be using W1zzard's SysTool, but the Asus P5W DH Deluxe is not supported yet.  I am using SpeedFan (current version 4.33), which I have found Core 0 and Core 1 give me the same readings as TAT.



			
				OnBoard said:
			
		

> Not much coolant left, but should do for the first refill. That UV-reactive coolant bottle is 25€ here, so it gets expensive to use if you need to be refilling constantly. Still a cheap way to get started and there seems to be cheaper fluids too, like 10€ for 2L UVgreen (don't just know are the corrosion proofed).



A simple alternative is to use distilled water and Ethylene Glycol, which can often be found in many brands of automotive antifreeze/coolant. You would lose the UV reactive part, but the hoses are still UV reactive.



			
				sinner33 said:
			
		

> Also I was wondering if those temps were true? If so, this setup would only cool as well as my old Zalman 9700NT. Wondering if it would be any quieter than the 9700 though. If not, air cooling would be the way to go.



The temperature readings are indeed true, as reported by SpeedFan.  I cannot say from experience what the Zalman 9700 sounds like, but the 9500 I had previously was nearly as loud as this fan on High.


----------



## sinner33 (Sep 26, 2007)

Guess scrapping that stock 12cm fan would be the way to go. Arctic cooling seems like a good idea with their anti vibration one-way design


----------



## panchoman (Sep 26, 2007)

great guide, but i wished that you could've compared this kit to other entry level water cooling kits like the other thermaltake bigwaters, swiftech h20 120, gigabyte 3d galaxy, etc. as well as with air cooling so that we know where this kit always in.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't have access to any of those kits at the moment, but as time goes by I will add more stuff to the chart that will include the numbers from new reviews.  You may find some of the other information available in other reviews here at TPU, or at least have those kits compared to stock cooling, which you can use to compare this unit to stock cooling.


----------



## xnox202 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have mixed feelings for this kit and the Swiftech H20 120 Compact.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 28, 2007)

One advantage of the Swiftech kit would be that the hot air exhausted by the radiator won't be going inside the case.


----------



## Fluxcore (Nov 3, 2007)

It would be very easy to put this in a box outside the case.
I just got one for my new 5000+ Black build and i am going
to try it outside and inside.I am also going to add a extra
rad inside a Antec P182 and see what that will do.
The only thing holding me up rite now is video cards.
8800 GT X 2 or the new offering from ATI when it comes
out in the next few weeks?


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 3, 2007)

i use aio-s80dp which is i must say much beter than scythe infinity. 
my next cooler i want to be the "big water 760i"  the price and size is perfect.
my question is. there is really a some kind of danger using a water cooler?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2007)

Welcome to TPU.

Your idea sounds good.  Make sure to post some pics in the Project Logs subforum when you get it together.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2007)

Gallatin said:


> i use aio-s80dp which is i must say much beter than scythe infinity.
> my next cooler i want to be the "big water 760i"  the price and size is perfect.
> my question is. there is really a some kind of danger using a water cooler?



The danger is when the installation is done wrong and coolant leakes into your system or something breaks like the pump, and then the cooling system isn't doing its job.  Something like this Thermaltake kit makes it much easier, as installation is very simple.


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 3, 2007)

ok thanks. about cable managment? (and tubes) can i "play" with them so i can hide them?


----------



## Fluxcore (Nov 3, 2007)

yes you can Hide the tube but you should remember that every 90Deg. bend is = to about
1 Foot of tube .


----------



## Gallatin (Nov 4, 2007)

that is about ~33cm. so if i want good hiding for the tube it must "circle" the frame of the case (thermaltake soprano).....
....CM stacker (832? black) is coming faster than i thought.


----------



## Fluxcore (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I got some bad news for anyone that wants to install
the Thermaltake Bigwater 760i in a Antec P182.
It wont fit.I just tryed it and it is Way to long to
go in .


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2007)

Is the metal chassis of the Bigwater too long, or is it just the hoses?

Worse case senario you could see if it comes apart and pick up some extra tubing, and just use it like a regular wc kit.


----------



## Fluxcore (Nov 6, 2007)

Well the pump hits the motherboard its about 1.5in too long for the ANTEC P182,this is probley going to be a problem with all/most of the ANTEC bottom powersupley cases
But any way i just used a 16watt SCSI CDRom External case and mounted it on 
that.I have a 40watt one here as well but 16 watts
runs it fine.
My 5000+ black runs at 31deg c overclocked by 20%.


----------



## Fluxcore (Jan 3, 2008)

Well...My Bigwater just died..It`s pump went after 2 months.
I guess that was 159 CDN down the drain.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 3, 2008)

The pump should still be covered under the warranty.  I would recommend contacting Thermaltake directly.


----------



## Founders (Jan 8, 2008)

How good si this 760i as i was looking to get to cool my cpu and maybe add to the 2 9800s when they come!

does it cool well?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2008)

My results on cooling the CPU were lsited in the review.  However, I don't think the system would do well with the CPU and two video cards as it comes stock.  Additional radiators (and possibly a pump) might be necessary for all three.


----------



## Founders (Jan 8, 2008)

Hehe i must be blind...

ok i see that the 58c on laod is smart as my cpu is that on idle with stock fan..(yes i know) havent bought a zalman as i knew i wanted water cooling soon!

well this looked a good kit taking up 2 bays only and i was hoping to put on cpu , both cards to keep cooler ..

mmm, any other suggestions..

coolermaster 832 , will be a 780i board, 4 gig ddr2 8500, 2 x9800gtx(watercooled)
2 x dvd drives, crystal display.to start it will be my e6850 bit will get a qx9650 in about 6 weeks.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2008)

If you want to cool two video cards and a CPU (especially a Quad core), I would suggest a full kit.  Probably a D-Tek Fuzion for the Quad core (with the quad nozzle), a 3 x 120mm radiator, some high-flow GPU blocks and a Laing D5 variable speed pump.  Probably looking at $300 USD (maybe more) for eveything.

The Thermaltake Bigwater 760i is a decent *starter* kit for cooling a CPU or a video card or two, but when you add everything together the 120mm radiator won't be enough to handle everything.  A big system with several hot components needs a more advanced kit.


----------



## Founders (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah that makes sence T_ski thanks..

ill have a look at what you recomended, only hope i dont need to mod case as i am new to this and dont want to modify case!..

just want a tidy, cool temp setup in my 832 stacker.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2008)

You're welcome.  Look into getting a Swiftech RadBox to mount the radiator on the back of the case.


----------



## Founders (Jan 8, 2008)

been looking at http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?cPath=28_48&products_id=431

it seems nice to have the pump and resivoir together with a dispaly in 1 drive bay..

then can grab any rad and mount to the back and grab the d-tek fusion for the cpu ect.


----------



## Founders (Jan 8, 2008)

in fact the swift stiff looks good too..

 H20-120 Compact

oh my all these gadgets to choose from..


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 9, 2008)

Founders said:


> in fact the swift stiff looks good too..
> 
> H20-120 Compact
> 
> oh my all these gadgets to choose from..



H20-120 > 760i 

Afaik, thermaltake really needs to fix up the issue with the differing hose sizes all through the whole loops in their equipment... same with the water blocks.


----------



## strick94u (Jan 9, 2008)

wow my hybrid tec performs better under a load however it sounds like a central airconditioning unit with a messed up thermostat on off on off on off as long as I turn my gts fan up to 100% it drowns it out
hmmmm I see the point of water cooling now


----------



## Founders (Jan 9, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> H20-120 > 760i
> 
> Afaik, thermaltake really needs to fix up the issue with the differing hose sizes all through the whole loops in their equipment... same with the water blocks.




what does H20-120 > 760i mean?  it owns, it much better?


----------



## t_ski (Jan 9, 2008)

He's saying the Swiftech is better.  The Swiftech kits he's referring to (if I'm not mistaken), is the one with the CPU waterblock and the pump in one unit.  Basicly, it's an MCP-355 pump on top of the waterblock, and that pump is one of the best ones out there.


----------



## Founders (Jan 9, 2008)

hey T_ski

after readimg alot more it seems im better of getting components, i have made a thread on this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=49218

maybe you can add to this or confirm my parts


----------



## shogun (Jun 28, 2008)

I have just installed the thermaltake bigwater 760i in my gigabyte mars case, at first glance everyhing seemed to be great, computer was quieter and core was 20c cooler. However my computer has crashed twice tonight and the program i was running has also crashed twice.

I have a intel core duo E6600 2.4gig processor which i have overclocked to 3gig and am using a striker extreme mother board (the one with all the cooper tubes running over the voltage regulators and north/south bridge) These pipes/heatsinks are EXTREMLY hot (they were with my CPU fan). I have 2 questions.

1. could my computer problems be that these are too hot or could it be a power issue as i have a 600w power supply?

2. Is this water cooling kit able to handle cooling the voltage regulators and the north/south bridge as well as the CPU?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 28, 2008)

Probably not going to be enough to add in additional blocks.  I would suggest if that's an Asus board that you use the fan module that they supply for those that cool the CPU with water or passively.

What are your system (case) temps?  You might need to bump up the case airflow since the radiator on the Bigwater gets exhausted directly into the case.


----------



## shogun (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.

I have the optional fan attached already. I don't have any software to check temp inside my case and i never bothered attaching the added temperature sensors, but i will do that now.

So you don't think it could be a power issue?


----------



## t_ski (Jun 28, 2008)

It's possible, but it's easier to look at the temperatures at this time.  If you are needing more advice on this, I suggest you start a new post in the "Overclocking & Cooling" sub-forum.


----------



## Anamus (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bigwater 760i*

Hey everyone! Nice review! Here's my story about that product.

I was planning few weeks ago to buy one of those 760i's and I finally ordered one few days ago. I got my one today. The installation was lots of fun and not as hard as I thought. Thermaltake recommendes that you should run the test run of your LCS outside the case, just to see there are no leaking spots in the tubing.. Well I took the risk (I was damn stupid) and luckily everything worked. 
Well.. At first I didn't notice that I have to plug in both of those power connectors (one for pump, other for fan) and I thought my pump isn't working correctly (The manual said "plug in THE connector" not connectors, so I was kinda confused) Anyways, no leaking was found and pump started to work just fine. The package of this product says that the pump should be able to handle CPU, GPU and RAM cooling blocks, with additional coolers installed. Unlike someone said earlier that it wouldn't. Well I'm not sure about it, but just wanted to bring the opinion of the package in too..  
The cooling is working just fine! My temperatures are about 25 degrees idle and 34 fully loaded. Well I'm running Intel Core 2 Duo Quad 9450 (45nm) 2.66ghz processor (not even overclocked yet). 
Almost forgot, my case is Antec Sonata III mid tower and my motherboard is Gigabyte EP45-DS3. The 2 drive bays LCS is fitting in the case just fine. Only problems with this kit are: You have to remove the whole thing from the case to refill the liquid (If you're not using Thermaltake Armor of Kandalf case's) and if you have only 3 5.25 spots (like me) then you won't have enough space for additional fan speed adjusters or additional DVD drives. The exhausting of this LCS warms up some components inside of the case a little, but not too much I think. I would recommend it to anyone who wants a cheap and easy installation LCS (liquid cooling system) wich fits inside of your case (no tubings or pumps outside). I really think that I got stuff worth every penny I spent. 

Btw, without your review I wouldn't buy it  so thanks alot mate!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice review 

Also the other advantage of the swiftech H20 120/220 kits is the pump can be modded to the more expensive 355 pump with just 1 blob of solder.


----------

